
Ask HN: How do you create html notification mail for your SaaS product? - symbolepro
Its very painful to build HTML that looks same in Outlook, Gmail etc.
======
taw55ac
have a look here, e.g.

[http://internations.github.io/antwort/](http://internations.github.io/antwort/)

[http://templates.cakemail.com/](http://templates.cakemail.com/)

~~~
sebst
+1 for Antwort

